# STOEGER SHOTGUNS



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

I was looking at buying a new shotgun , and was wondering if any of you guys have any info on the stoeger model 2000. I like the winchester X3 and the browning maxus as well, but that stoeger feels good in my hands.Any info on them woold help .. THANKS


----------



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

For the $$$ stoeger is a great gun. If I remember right, it is made by berretta. My buddy has one and he loves it. I've shot it personally and have no complaints.


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Mu buddy has a Stoeger 2000, I have shot it, I like it not as nice as my gold but I do like the feel of the weapon and the throw of it.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I love how the Stoeger fit me as well, but I heard to many horror stories online to try the m2000. From what I hear the 3500 is a much better gun, but I went with a different semi auto. Let me know how it works out for you if you do decide to try it. I love how it fits me!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I moved this topic to firearms since it was more fitting there


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

kokehead said:


> For the $$$ stoeger is a great gun. If I remember right, it is made by berretta. My buddy has one and he loves it. I've shot it personally and have no complaints.


Stoeger is affiliated with Benelli, but close enough


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Look into the tristar line as well. For the money they are a great gun.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

You get what you pay for. Stoegers are way cheap, shoot one for a year or two and you will wish you had spent $400.00 more and bought a better quality shotgun. I watched one of these fall apart on a trap range once, it was this guys second stoeger condor in a little under a year. But maybee they have improved since then.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a condor O/U and I absolutely love it. For the weekend shooter / hunter I think it's a very reasonable option. I shoot better with it than any other shotgun I own. It feels more comfortable, swings smoother and I'm simply more confident with it than anything else I own. I have been considering a stoeger m3500. I have read MANY reviews on it and every single one of them says its we'll worth the money. I would shy away from the 2000 for the simple fact that the reliability is hit and miss but from what I understand stoeger has worked out the problems with the new 3500. I'd own another one in a heartbeat!


----------

